# End of the Line Moniker Show 2022, June 9-12, NorCal



## jimi (Mar 13, 2022)

Came across this while looking into things to do this summer, thought it might be an event folks here might be into. Looks like it's being put on by the Black Butte folks. I don't know much about it personally and don't know if I'll be able to make it, but it looks like it could be a lot of fun and wanted to share!

The site is here:
https://bbcrc.org/eotl.html

The description from the website:
"The BBCRC is honored to be partnering with the Siskiyou Arts Museum, the Historic Graffiti Society, Burn Barrel Press and an amazing array of individuals artists, photographers, musicians, filmmakers and other supporters to present the End of the Line Moniker Show this June 9-12, 2022. The event will be held at both the BBCRC in Weed and in Dunsmuir, in conjunction with the annual Railroad Days celebration.
We had originally planned to host this event in 2020 but suffered a two-year delay due to the pandemic. The event will include art shows at both BBCRC and at Siskiyou Arts Museum, focused on historic and present-day monikers and related aspects of railroad culture. In both Dunsmuir and at Black Butte we will be trackside so you can view the train action in two beautiful settings!

TENTATIVE SCHEDULE: (Subject to change!)

THURSDAY, June 9th
5pm — Opening reception/greeting for early arrivals.
9pm — Boxcar Music Show at the BBCRC (musicians to be announced)

FRIDAY, June 10th
Friday Events at BBCRC
Noon to 6pm:
Moniker Show Opens at BBCRC (Shasta Car, PFE Reefer Car and Grounds)
Merch tables open all afternoon — Let us know if you are interested in setting up a table to sell zines, shirts, books, whatever you got. We hope to have one or more local food venders as well.
"Trading Blanket" — Continuing on with an old tramp traveling tradition, we will organize a "trading blanket" swap meet. Bring all your railroad and camping bling — patches, stickers, photos, whatever you got. Lay 'em down on the tarp and let the trading begin!

Evening:
For those staying up at Black Butte Friday night and passing on the films, etc in Dunsmuir, there will likely be music in the boxcar and/or around the campfire.

Friday Events in Dunsmuir
6-8pm — Music in Dunsmuir, location and musicians TBA
8pm — Moniker/Railroad Film Night at the historic California Theater in Dunsmuir. Film line-up to be announced soon!
Note: It is likely that many people will want to camp/stay in or around Dunsmuir on Friday night.

SATURDAY, June 11th
Saturday Events in Dunsmuir
10am — Pancake breakfast
Noon — Dunsmuir Railroad Days Parade! Join the BBCRC and our "Hobo Marching Band" as we once again participate in the parade. Bring your instruments if you got em! If you are staying up at BBCRC, make sure to get your butts in gear and get down to Dunsmuir by noon!
All afternoon — Merch tables, displays, Dunsmuir Depot RR Museum and Model RR Club tours, music, food etc. Many of the local sponsors of EOTL will be open.
11am — 7pm Siskiyou Arts Museum opens with End of the Line show featuring the the Historic Graffiti Society, Susan Phillips, John Free and a BBCRC arranged exhibit. Some of the artists will give talks about their projects (times to be announced).
4pm — 7pm Opening reception for End of the Line at the Siskiyou Arts Museum.

Saturday Events at Black Butte
Daytime — Saturday day will be relatively quiet at Black Butte with most of the events focused on Dunsmuir.
9pm — Boxcar Music Show! Line-up to be announced.

SUNDAY, June 12th
Sunday Events In Dunsmuir
Noon — 5pm The Siskiyou Arts Museum/End of the Line show will be open. Other local exhibits (RR Depot Museum, Model Railroad Club) will be open. There will also be music arranged by the Dunsmuir Railroad Days Committee.
Sunday Events at Black Butte
All day — Moniker Show Open (Shasta Car, PFE Reefer Car and Grounds).
Merch tables open all afternoon. Let us know if you are interested in setting up a table to sell zines, shirts, books, whatever you got.
"Trading Blanket" — Round 2 of the trading blanket/swap meet will continue.
3pm — Caboose Hop: All five of the cabooses at BBCRC (including the Utah Phillips flanger car) will be open for viewing and socializing.
7pm — Mulligan Stew Dinner Finale: Bring something to share and throw it in the pot!
9pm — Boxcar Music Show TBA

ACCOMMODATIONS AND EXPECTATIONS: Camping available at BBCRC (most spaces require walking in away from your vehicles). There are also a lot of motels and lodges in the Weed/Mt Shasta/Dunsmuir area, we can provide recommendations.

Visitors, overnight and otherwise, will be expected to meet expectations regarding fire safety, Covid protocols (to be determined based on the situation at the time but please be vaxxed), and being respectful of one another, our local community and our natural environment. There can be a lot of drama in the moniker/graff world and there may well be people attending you don't like. Leave your beefs at home or don't come.

*We expect people to treat each other with respect and we will NOT tolerate creepy, homophobic or racist language, displays or behavior.*

We plan to have a detailed "Visitor Guide" available by the time of the show. Overnight visitors will be asked to for a modest donation to help cover BBCRC/EOTL costs but nobody will be turned away for lack of funds.

MUSIC:
Musicians/bands will be listed here as they are confirmed:
Riddy Arman
Westbound Coyote String Band
Nick Hans
Nick Shoulders
Nick Wortham
Healers
Brody Hunt and the Bucket Brigade
More to be announced soon!
Note: Musicians are coming from a long-ways away to play for this show. Please come prepared to pay some modest cover charges for the music shows (and consider buying some merch) to help support them!

FILMS:
Line-up will be announced soon. Stay tuned... and expect an epic night!

MERCH TABLES:
We plan on having merch tables at both Black Butte and in Dunsmuir, should you be interested in selling railroad culture related materials. More on this soon.

VOLUNTEERS AND DONATIONS
We will need a lot of help from our community of friends to pull this off, both in advance and during the show! We will likely have a work party in mid/late May (date TBA) which will be focused on site improvements at BBCRC, including work on one or more of our railcars. Please contact us at _[email protected]_ if you would like to help out!

We also need financial help! Putting on this show costs thousands of dollars, everything from porta-potties to printing and mailing costs, some travel stipends and all sorts of site preparation. First, we just need straight up financial donations right now! You can do this online via PayPal (_[email protected]_ or see our "Helping Page")

Make sure to specify that your donation is for the End of the Line show!

Soon we will have some cool merch to sell to help support the show, including Pat Perry's amazing flyer. Also, please be generous when you do attend and kick in for musicians and site costs as you are able!

We are also looking for a limited number of "sponsors" mainly local businesses, to provide financial and in-kind donations to the show. Please hit us up if you are interested!


ORGANIZING TEAM/CONTACT:
For inquiries related to art submissions and films for the show, please contact Shemp at _[email protected]_

For inquiries about music, camping, volunteering and other general questions, email us at _[email protected]_

For updates, check back on this page. If you are on Instagram check out _@endoftheline_2022_. What passes for a BBCRC facebook page will also have occasional updates."






"


----------



## Tobiko (Jun 3, 2022)

We are probably heading up there after Bay Area bookfair. Then perhaps mutant fest depending on where it is happening Mutant Fest! – Cascadia's longest running free music and art festival - https://mutantfest.org/


----------

